# Toddler Eczema



## Turquesa

DS has a patch of eczema in the fold of his elbow. It's stubborn and not responding to a lot of different topical treatments, although I haven't yet tried steroids. 

I'm about to give up and head to the ND or MD. In your experience, what has been effective?


----------



## jazzmom74

Nothing has worked really well for us yet. My DS has it on his feet pretty bad and I can't get it to clear up entirely at all. Now that the weather has turned warmer/more humid he seems to be getting it on his legs, arms, and today on his cheeks. Plus he's been scratching his head...I'm not sure what to do! So far I've tried some low-dose steroid creams (only when it's really bad), various creams to lock in moisture (mostly Aquaphor), wet wraps at night (this did help alleviate itching a bit). Oh, and I bought some Camamu soap last week, but it hasn't seemed to make much difference. Tonight I gave an oatmeal bath a shot. It was messy cleanup but I've read this is a good way to help itching too. Following your thread for sure!


----------



## Ash28

Eczema flares occur when the skin is very dry, do you use a humidifier to moisten the air esp if your daughter is always inside an AC room.Daily bathing is recommended for babies and children with eczema.Over-the-counter steroids like hydrocortisone creams and ointments can help ease the redness and inflammation of skin.


----------



## wanuncoeo

good, It was messy cleanup but I've read this is a good way to help itching too.


----------



## myoungalfaro

*Eczema -- internal health*

Hi.
I'm sorry to hear about your baby's (and your) ordeal with eczema. 
My son (now 2.5 yrs) had eczema on his scalp for most of his life (the front half of his crown, a patch about 4 inches by 4 inches). We finally resolved the situation only 6 weeks ago.

To help with the discomfort, we gently put virgin coconut oil on his scalp every day. However, beyond that he never wanted us to touch his head.

As for the resolution, we worked with a chiropractor who is also a nutritionist to address our son's digestive troubles. The eczema was the least of our issues, but a constant annoyance. After 1 year of using a few different Standard Process supplements to help with our son's digestion, the eczema decreased to just a few tiny patches and then vanished. For the first time ever, I can rub and brush my son's scalp.

You may find success by searching for a chiropractor or nutritionist in your area who uses Standard Process supplements. When you look-up Standard Process online, you will see that the supplements are incredibly high quality and formed from concentrated foods from actual whole foods (not altered in factories or laboratories). You can do a search on the SP website for practitioners in your area that utilize the supplements. However, I also found (when traveling to other cities) when I call a few offices of chiropractors, I can just ask the front desk whether or not they use SP and the office staff can confirm that before bothering to go further with that office.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ash28

Are these chiropractors can really help eczema patients?


----------



## Dawn's mom

Eczema can be caused by harsh chemicals, heat rashes, etc. If nothing is working then you should take him to a dermatologist. But don't try anything stronger than hydrocortisone, you have to be very careful with that stuff, even if its a low percentage because it thins the skin. I've had issues with eczema all my life. It can be uncomfortable but eventually it goes away. Since it's appearing on his inner elbow. which is a place where the skin meets skin most of the time, you need to keep it dry and separated. Wash his clothes in a gentle, dye-free detergent. Put it through a 2nd rinse cycle if you have to. Daily baths are recommended if you don't already do that. Here is a good, informative site about infant eczema, what it is, what are the causes and about the different treatments. http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a541297/baby-eczema-causes-symptoms-treatments-and-creams


----------



## DaliaJesse

http://www.mothering.com/forum/17517-toddler-nutrition/1523841-i-got-rid-my-son-s-eczema.html by *kir081315*. Please check this link and PM her for tips and suggestions. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Ash28

Thanks for tips and links.. i get these links too ..

http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-Eczema-Naturally
http://resource.andatech.com.au/top-7-reasons-invest-humidifier/
http://everydayroots.com/eczema-remedies


----------



## Ash28

Thanks for tips and links.. i get these links too ..

http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-Eczema-Naturally
http://resource.andatech.com.au/top-7-reasons-invest-humidifier/
http://everydayroots.com/eczema-remedies


----------



## pulcetti

my baby had eczema after her first vax.
we tried all kind of treatments. I finally ended up with natural remedies, and put lanolin on her skin everyday after bath. It seems to help a lot.


----------



## Mar1

Hello! My twin girls had eczema on their face and chest and I have in my hands. I changed our diet, and it went away!  Hope you find something that helps, so annoying...


----------



## Annoyedydkwhy

I don't know if any of your kids also has allergies or asthma but mine does and once I found out what she was allergic to hers cleared up . And she had it bad on her face arms and back of legs she would scratch so bad she would bleed . Also she can not use any other soap then aveeno . When she was an infant I could not use laundry soap with perfumes or wear perfumes my self . She was allergic to peanuts and milk . 
Vitamin E and the hydrocortsine from the Dr. Never helped until I found out her allergies ...now it does when she breaks out its only a little bit and mainly from being around animals or in the grass in the summer or spring . Something I just can't help from her interacting with all the time .


----------



## JRoberge

*What Worked for My Son Finally*

Hi - We had a really tough time with our son. He had minor eczema at birth and it kept getting worse until age 3 when we decided to take drastic measure after steroids didn't work and personally I didn't agree with them. It was mostly dietary changes, natural skin care and some supplements that really helped him and in the end he's 95% better. You can read about our journey here Natural Remedies for Eczema - What Worked for My Son.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Nenya

Ugh, my DD (19 months) is going through the same thing. We are currently doing a fairly restrictive elimination diet even though in my gut I feel like it's some environmental exposure, just to cover all our bases. 

I haven't been able to eliminate it, but I have a regimen that seems to keep it under control. When she first gets up she takes a warm bath with Epsom salts. I pat her till she's barely damp and put Avene Xeracalm lotion on all her flare spots (face, neck, torso, elbow and knee creases). Then immediately dress her in cotton clothing, long sleeves and pants. Reapply lotion to her face throughout the day as I think of it. Repeat bath and lotion right before bed, with cotton pjs. Whenever she eats fruits ar veggies, immediately wash her face with cool water, blot, and reapply lotion. Or else she reacts to the juices on her skin. I've tried calendula cream, bentonite clay, aquaphor, colloidal silver, wheatgrass antioxidant spray... They ALL seem to aggravate her. 

I also switched to a dye and perfume free detergent, use vinegar in the rinse instead of softener sheets, double rinse all laundry, and constantly run an air purifier with a UV function to kill mold spores. I vacuum the floor, bed, and sofas about 5 times a day. I try to keep our dog bathed and away from her. It's a lot of work! But seems to be keeping it under control.


----------

